
“hash_salt=” : Salts public on Github - newsignup
https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22hash_salt%3D%22&type=Repositories&ref=searchresults
======
raullen
[https://github.com/search?q=%22hash_salt%3D%22&ref=searchres...](https://github.com/search?q=%22hash_salt%3D%22&ref=searchresults&type=Code&utf8=%E2%9C%93)
is a better link.

------
mchahn
I must be slow-witted, but what is wrong with a public salt? A salt works
whether it is public or not.

